# ivia 8/22



## luckytrim (Aug 22, 2018)

ivia 8/22
DID YOU KNOW...
Remember the HAL computer in “2001- a Space Odyssey”  ?
If you Move each letter up one notch, you get IBM  !

1. Who was the first British driver to win what is considered  motor racing's 
"Triple Crown"?
  a. - Sterling Moss
  b. - Graham Hill
  c. - Jackie Stewart
  d. - Jim Clark
2. While we are on the subject, which one of the following is  NOT one of 
Motorsport's Triple Crown ?
  a. - the Indianapolis 500
  b. - the British Grand Prix
  c. - the 24 Hours of Le Mans
  d. - the Monaco Grand Prix
3. Which Olympic Games had Misha as the Mascot ?
  a. - 1992 Barcelona
  b. - 1980 Russia
  c. - 2012 London
  d. - 1972 Munich
4. In the English language as used in sending text messages,  what is TMI an 
abbreviation for?
5. Which of these is a major resort city located in  Maryland?
  a. - Sea Isle City
  b. - Cape May
  c. - Ocean City
  d. - Rehoboth Beach
6. Which of the Fifty is known as the Hawkeye  State?
7. What American holiday is celebrated on the third Monday in  February?
8. Which celestial body rules Cancer?
  a. - The Sun
  b. - The Moon
  c. - Mars
  d. - Jupiter

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The highest denomination of currency currently being printed  is the $1,000 
bill.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. - b
3. - b
4. Too Much Information
5. - c
6. Iowa
7. President's Day
8. - b

CRAP !!
The U.S. Treasury stopped printing this denomination in  1934
and stopped circulating $1,000 bills in 1969 .
The largest denomination in circulation today is the $100  bill.


----------

